
Xidel – HTML/XML/JSON data extraction tool - adito
http://www.videlibri.de/xidel.html
======
adito
This is really a cool tools. Really handy for a simple scrapping job. For
example, to extract submission links on the front page, you can use:

    
    
      xidel https://news.ycombinator.com -e '//a[@class="storylink"]'

